# Is this a good CO2 diffuser? Rhinox 2000



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Saw this on ebay... is it worth it or should I just buy a different one?

eBay: Rhinox 5000 - Japanese Co2 diffuser for planted tank (item 250028414045 end time Sep-17-06 01:33:22 PDT)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This discussion here might help:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/29647-ada-beetle-diffuser-knockoff.html

-John N.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Way to go Yeaulman. I was gonna bid on that auction, but now everybody who sees this thread will drive the price up


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought, and love, this one


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

I picked up a Rhinox 5000 3 days ago from the same store. There have been some good reports on it so I am keen to give it a try once it gets delivered.

Mark.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i got one of the spiral bells from that place along with a nano one. the spiral one works great but requires a bit of pressure so i had to run two bottles of diy on it, i think it has something to do with me getting the 8spiral bell. 

the nano i havent recieved yet so i cant tell you how that one works.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry Werner


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't worry about it. I'm not serious about getting one- just one of those "if it stays cheap, I might bid" kind of things.


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

Yea thanks  Thats my bid there  Werner, don't worry it won't stay cheap i've big on numerous ones, and the cheapest i've seen one go is $20 + the shipping. Last one I lost because my high bid was $19, lol.

I figure eventually I'll get one to try out, but am unwilling to pay the "Buy it now price" yet, as don't quite want it that bad for $36 [including shipping].

And I'm just kidding about the posting it, it's ebay people are bound to find it, and it wont stay at its current price once the final day comes along.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been using the 5000 on a 90 gallon planted and a 1000 on a 6 gallon nano tank for a month with very good results. As you have probably already noticed, it is a very good price and you won't have any issues with the seller. He is very good. You may want to ask him about the pressure resistant tubing he carries and other CO2 accessories. He has other pieces that are not always on his EBay site or Aquabid. Good luck with whatever you decide. Darrell


----------

